# Maskeren/verbergen/verhullen



## Tamar

Ik ga morgen over mijn Tinnitus spreken en ik wil zeggen dat buitengluiden maskeren/verbergen/verhullen het Tinnitus.

Ik ben zeker dat maskeren is goed, we zeggen dat ook in het Engels, maar wat is het verschil tussen deze werkwoorden?


----------



## HKK

Tamar said:


> Ik ga morgen over mijn Tinnitus spreken en ik wil zeggen dat buitengeluiden de tinnitus maskeren/verbergen/verhullen.
> 
> Ik ben zeker dat maskeren goed is, we zeggen dat ook in het Engels, maar wat is het verschil tussen deze werkwoorden?



Dag Tamar, wat jammer dat je die aandoening hebt. Over je post: vergeet niet dat het werkwoord en het voorwerp in je bijzinnen van plaats wisselen (inversie).

"Maskeren" is het beste woord in deze context. Het betekent hetzelfde als in het Engels.
"Verbergen" is ongeveer hetzelfde als "to hide". Het gaat meestal over fysieke objecten. "Verbergen" geeft ook meestal een intentie weer, dus zal het subject meestal een mens (of een dier) zijn, maar geen geluid.
bv: 
Kaat heeft de cornflakes verborgen: ik ben op een Atkinsdieet maar ik kan niet van de koolhydraten afblijven.
Kaat hid the cereals: I'm on an Atkins diet but I can't keep away from the carbs.
"Verhullen" is een beetje archaïsch. Net als "verbergen" doet het mij aan een intentie denken, maar "verhullen" gaat wel meestal over concepten of feiten, niet over fysieke objecten. 
bv:
De gewiekste advocaat slaagde erin de pijnlijke waarheid met mooie woorden te verhullen.
The cunning lawyer succeeded at obfuscating the painful truth with pretty words.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessant thema! Ik zou er eventueel ook nog _verhelen_ aan toevoegen, maar dat is niet courant. Ik gebruik zelf 'maskeren' nauwelijks, eerder 'verhullen', denk ik, maar de keuze van die woorden lijkt mij enorm (enorm !) contextgevoelig. 

Eventueel nog wat associaties:
- _bedoelingen verbergen_ (al vind ik ergens ook 'bedoelingen maskeren')
- _verhullende taal_, zoals in HKK's voorbeeld
- ik ontdekte dat ik net zelf het woord 'maskeren' gebruikte: 




> Een titel kan inderdaad  door dewoorden - en de invalshoek die hij zo suggereert- de wezenlijke inhoud/ het wezen maskeren, waardoor het thema geen aangrijpingspunt lijkt te vinden bij eigen ervaring, enz.


 
Ik zit nog te denken: is het de perfecte metafoor/omschrijving als je het zo formuleert alsof die buitengeluiden de tinnitus maskeren??? Ik zie ook mogelijjk: _verdringen_, _naar de achtergrond duwen_, _overstemmen, onderdrukken, ..._ Daar is alle maskering eigenlijk verdwenen. Maar is dat een goed aanvoelen van mij? 

Ik wens je ook heel veel sterkte toe in de omgang ermee. Misschien helpen de juiste woorden/ metaforen wel een beetje - maar ik wil niet 'zalven'...


----------



## HKK

ThomasK said:


> Is het de perfecte metafoor/omschrijving als je het zo formuleert alsof die buitengeluiden de tinnitus maskeren??? Ik zie ook mogelijjk: _verdringen_, _naar de achtergrond duwen_, _overstemmen, onderdrukken, ..._ Daar is alle maskering eigenlijk verdwenen. Maar is dat een goed aanvoelen van mij?
> .


Goede suggesties!


----------



## Tamar

Helpful as always, guys 

(How do you say helpful???)



> Ik wens je ook heel veel sterkte toe in de omgang ermee





> wat jammer dat je die aandoening hebt



Bedankt, guys  
Het is okay, mijn tinnitus en ik hebben enn goede relatie


----------



## ThomasK

We helpen graag/ zijn graag behulpzaam (klinkt een beetje oud), Tamar!

Maar één vraag nog: welke metafoor past nu het beste ?


----------



## jacquesvd

HKK said:


> Dag Tamar, wat jammer dat je die aandoening hebt. Over je post: vergeet niet dat het werkwoord en het voorwerp in je bijzinnen van plaats wisselen (inversie).
> 
> "Verhullen" is een beetje archaïsch. Net als "verbergen" doet het mij aan een intentie denken, maar "verhullen" gaat wel meestal over concepten of feiten, niet over fysieke objecten.
> bv:
> De gewiekste advocaat slaagde erin de pijnlijke waarheid met mooie woorden te verhullen.
> The cunning lawyer succeeded at obfuscating the painful truth with pretty words.


 
Ik heb niet het gevoel dat 'verhullen' lichtjes archaïsch zou zijn. Het is inderdaad een minder frequent gebruikt woord en behoort tot een wat hoger taalgebruik, maar het is de beste keuze in een aantal situaties, zoals u er trouwens een voorbeeld van geeft, en derhalve niet archäisch.
 Hoewel "verhullen" meestal met abstracta gepaard gaat is dit zeker niet exclusief zo. Denk bv. aan Christo die de Rijksdag in Berlijn 'verhulde'. Ik heb destijds nooit gehoord of gelezen dat hij, die de Rijksdag' ingepakt had en deze daarmee zou verborgen of gemaskeed hebben. Hij had hem verhuld!


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, did he really? Ik zou nooit zeggen dat hij hem verhulde, wel inpakte. Ik zocht even op en vind alleen "wrapping" en "inpakken". Dat zijn bedoeling verhullen was, mag je gerust beweren, maar in principe is het objectief bekeken inpakken, vind ik.  En ik denk eigenlijk dat je zijn 'kunst' daarmee herleidt tot minder dan wat het is... ;-).

Het meest bevalt mij de uitdrukking (niet het fenomeen) 'verhullende taal'.


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Oei, did he really? Ik zou nooit zeggen dat hij hem verhulde, wel inpakte. Het meest bevalt mij de uitdrukking (niet het fenomeen) 'verhullende taal'. Natuurlijk kan je wel zeggen dat Christo die bedoeling had, maar in principe is het objectieve inpakken, vind ik. Ik zocht even op en vind alleen "wrapping" en "inpakken". dat zijn bedoeling verhullen was, mag je gerust beweren - maar ik denk eigenlijk dat je zijn 'kunst' daarmee herleidt tot minder dan wat het is... ;-).


 
Ja, meestal werd gezegd dat Christo de Rijksdag ingepakt had, maar af en toe hoorde ik verhullen. Inpakken is zeker het meest gebruikelijke woord en hetgene ik  normaliter ook zou gebruiken, maar ik vind dat er een onderscheid dient gemaakt tussen een woord 'archaïsch' noemen of het tot hetgeen de Duitsers 'gehobene Sprache' noemen, te rekenen.


----------



## Tamar

> Maar één vraag nog: welke metafoor past nu het beste ?


Ik denk dat maskeren is nog het beste. Als ik een geluid maskeer, dat bedoelt niet dat ik hem naar de achtergrond duuw, maar dat ik doe iets zodat ik kan hem niet horen. 
(Got tangled with the this last sentence...) Pushing the sound to the background or aside you can do just by thinking ("a trick" of the mind - the less you think about it, the less you hear it). For masking, you actually use different devises to do it. I eventually used maskeren, which was just fine  (Found out someone in class with has it for 4 years now...)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp dus: als wij een geluid maskeren, dan betekent dat niet dat (...) maar ik iets _doe_ zodat ik het niet meer _kan horen_. [_Ik heb even jouw zin herschreven zodat je kunt zien hoe het beter kon (verba in bijzin allemaal groeperen aan het einde)]_

Voor mij zou maskeren betekenen dat ik het anders hoor: ik geef het geluid een masker. Naar de achtergrond duwen houdt voor mij in dat het verderaf is en dat ik het dus minder goed kan horen. INterpreteer ik 'maskeren' afwijkend/ fout? Op zich niet zo belangrijk, maar ik ben benieuwd wat je van mijn interpretatie vindt.


----------



## Tamar

> Voor mij zou maskeren betekenen dat ik het anders hoor: ik geef het geluid een masker.


I understand maskeren differently than you. Als je een geluid maskeert, je hoort een *andere *geluid. Dus, je hoort niet de geluid dat je maskeert. 
Of misschien bedoel je dat ook?



> Ik heb even jouw zin herschreven zodat je kunt zien hoe het beter kon


Thanks 



> Op zich niet zo belangrijk, maar ik ben benieuwd wat je van mijn interpretatie vindt.


It's okay, I know you love metaphors


----------



## HKK

By the way, misschien wist je dit al maar _maskeren_ spreek je uit als mas-*kee*-ren, niet met een sjwa.


----------



## ThomasK

Je omschrijving van maskeren : daar kan ik inkomen. 

En metaforen: _people live by metaphors_, lees ik bij Lakoff, het is een belangrijke dimensie van taal -- en leven (visie, wereldbeeld)...


----------



## Tamar

> By the way, misschien wist je dit al maar maskeren spreek je uit als mas-kee-ren, niet met een sjwa


Ja, ik weet het wel. Bedankt 



> En metaforen: people live by metaphors


Wat mooi. Het is waar, taal is meer dan de woorden die we zeggen.


----------

